# Which Brands of Dark shirts print best?



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

Would like to know which brands of dark shirts people have found print the best, accept the pre-treatment the best?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Check out the bottom of Page 28 of this document - www.multirip.com/dtg101.pdf. 

(this is page 27 if you are not counting the cover page). There are links to some posts that talk about this specific thing.


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

DAGuide link you provided does not work.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Sorry, it has been corrected now. Please try it again.


----------



## tshirtd (Feb 15, 2008)

kornit !! even the single pallet.

its the bomb !!

keep smilin' dunnietracer


----------



## tshirtd (Feb 15, 2008)

100% cotton far superior 

gl,

dunnietracer


----------



## lawdog (Mar 7, 2008)

I like Gildan


----------



## Tunnelmen (Sep 26, 2008)

I would love to wake up this thread. We have been through many cotton shirts. We have had the best white 1 pass 1440 on Port Authority PC61 shirts. I would love to know others experiences. Getting a solid "athletic" white with one pass has proved to be difficult, but the PC61 really seems to work the best.

Thoughts?


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

American Apparel, Gildan, Alstye Apparel, Tulltex, Bella


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Anvil 980's (ring spun cotton) seem to work pretty well, and they are reasonably priced.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Anything Ringspun we find works best but we prefer the Beefy Tee


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Hanes Tagless - style 5250.


Harry
Equipment Zone


----------

